# Eclipse UML-Diagramm erstellen



## Bit2_Gosu (4. Okt 2009)

Hallo!

Weiß jemand, wie ich in Eclipse 3.5.1 anhand eines Projektes von mir ein UML Diagramm erstellen kann?
D.h. also ein Klassen-Diagramm.

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## vogella (5. Okt 2009)

Eclipse UML2 Tool erlauben Dir ein Klassendiagramm zu zeichnen: Creating UML 2 diagrams with Eclipse UML2 Tools - Tutorial


----------



## Wildcard (5. Okt 2009)

Soyatec - Open Solution Company: XAML for Java, UML for Eclipse and BPMN designer


----------



## Bit2_Gosu (28. Mrz 2010)

Ich benutze jetzt ArgoUML, damit kann ich aus Java Source UML Diagramme generieren - genau das hatte ich gesucht.


----------

